# Bulge on the side of my betta - don't know what's wrong



## beginnerfish (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm a new betta fish owner, my first betta. I'm trying to learn about my fish as we go, but still a work in progress. Thanks in advance for any help that you can give!

My betta started developing a bulge on one side, which grew slowly and took me a little while to notice. He still eats, moves around a lot in the tank, and seems to act as before. It looks like the skin is stretched around the bulge, which is mainly on one side of him but does extend to the other side of his body as well.

I am feeding betta pellets (2 in the morning and 2 in the evening), one day per week he doesn't get fed. I change about 40% of the water once per week, and use Nutrafin Aquaplus tap water conditioner. He is in a 5 gallon aquarium, with some coloured rocks in the bottom, and some plastic-like plants that he hides behind and swims around. There is a water heater, and the water is kept at 78'F. There is a also a pump that is on low, the rep from the pet store said to take the end off of the pump so that it circulated slower.

Other than the bulge, he seems like a happy fish. If I'm doing something wrong or missing something, I would like to know so that I can fix it.

Thank you!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you think you could get a picture of the bulge?

for now try clean water, and if it is still getting bigger try 1 tsp/gal epsom salt (Dissolve in some tank water before adding. No scents or colors though).


----------



## beginnerfish (Dec 29, 2011)

Last night I changed the water again, added conditionner, and added a little bit of epsom salt. Last night he had a strand coming out of him, which I will assume is waste. I saw that on him a few weeks ago, although no recently.

Based on a comment I found on another thread, I took the rocks out of the bottom of the tank, so that I could monitor any waste. This morning he still has the thread stuck to him as he swims around. I have no fed this this morning, do I wait? He has had nothing since yesterday morning.

Attached are pictures from this morning.

Thanks for your help! I would like to keep him healthy!


----------



## beginnerfish (Dec 29, 2011)

2 clearer pictures, taken last night, before I cleaned the water again and removed the rocks from the bottom of the tank.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds alot like Dropsy, which is often deadly, as there isnt a cure, besides bacterial/fungal medicine and AS...Im so sorry this is happening to your betta!
Im far from an expert, so maybe someone else on here can help you more than me, but id float him in a cup, so he can easily reach the surface. Its good that hes still eating, but it sounds alot like kidney failure, which is what usually kills bettas with dropsy...


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Certainly looks like a serious case of overfeeding to me, starve your fish for 3 days and then feed him a DESHELLED Pea (thats the inside bit only as the outer shell isnt digestible) make sure it is either from a frozen bag or tinned. if your filter is uncycled then its probably dropsy, and you should really look up how to "fishless cycle" a tank before adding any livestock


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

I once over fed my betta, and it looked nothing like this. Over feeding makes a small bulge, maybe the size of a regular marble, and goes away if you do fast your fish, but what the OP is experiencing is almost definitely not over feeding, but some sort of sickness, most likely dropsy.


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Hense the ending to my Post, Funnily enough the feeding habits havent been mentioned... Dropsy is not a disease, its a symptom that shows there is a possibility of a number of underlying problems, most common is bad water conditions, but overfeeding too can cause the same problem, bloating the fish, feeding it more than its body can digest which then subsequintly causes kidneys to fail, and then comes the fluid retention..... which is probably what is causing the bulge. I never said it wasnt, i just pointed out the first and most common thing that causes this in betta's is OVERFEEDING.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I will not recommend a pea, as bettas are carnivores... although it works, it doesn't agree with them too much.
Fast him, 2-3 days, with epsom salt treatment. dissolve 1-3 tsp per gallon of water, add slowly, over the day. THIS is NOT overfeeding, nor dropsy. I have dealt with overfeeding, SBD, and dropsy and this is definitely something else. The coloration, size and the fact it is on mostly one side, tells me there is something internally wrong. The feeding is in the post....it is feeding 4 pellets per day, a day of fasting... there is no way it is overfeeding as I feed mine 6 per day plus an occasional bloodworm.

If you can, get him into a 1 gallon quarantine, do 3 tsp of epsom salt, 100% cleaning each day, and redo treatment for 10-14 days maximum.

However, I will ask what and how much do you feed him?
I also will note that if this is not treated, and is internal, dropsy WILL appear and is fatal.

I've sent a message to some others, hopefully they'll come to help too

ALSO: is the strand white? white is usually parasite. Whcih could explain the odd absess that has built on your betta... It's more than likely a fluid pocket. I will say, get some Jungle Parasite Meds immediately, just in case I am right


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

She mentions in her OP that shes feeding two pellets in the morning and at night...It could be over feeding, but from four pellets, I dont think so. To each thier own though. But since I cant see any pineconing, it might just be bloating. Id just hate to get someones hopes up that fasting thier fish will help, and have them wake up to a dead betta. Though, ive usually always seen my fish die, since when thier sick, i cant sleep, and just sit and watch them...bad habit, cause ive seen my last two have seizures and then die, which is a sight i never wanted to see, but at least i didnt wake up to it!

I still recommend cupping him in the tank, so he stays warm, and doing frequent water changes in the cup...Ive read on other sites, that pricking him with a pin might help drain fluid, but i dont know about that. Seems like the hole would get infected? Anyone else btried the pricking method?


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Doesnt agree with them? i beg to differ, ive used that treatment the very few times its happened to any of my betta's and it HAS worked and HAS agreed with them, im not aware of any disease that causes bloating like that other than overfeeding and Dropsy... Perhaps you could enlighten me?

Just out of curiosity do any of you know how big a Betta's stomach is?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not recommend poking him with the pin... it could cause more damage... Though, I have read about it too. 

And I agree about putting him in a cup... just rather, a gallon container  easier to do doses 

the size of his eye. And please understand I've dealt with over 20 bettas, most of them came as rescues and I have dealt with everything including Mystery Disease, EXCEPT velvet. I've seen SBD, dropsy, and overfeeding... all usually connect with each other too.

an internal parasite can cause a fluid pocket.

And again, I said it does work, just it actually is made for fish more like goldies, ratehr than carnivorous fishies like bettas 

BUT, in case of ANY of those, epsom salt is definitely needed. It's all an internal problem (internal parasites, or SBD, or dropsy (unlikely yet), or constipation aka overfeeding)


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

A bettas stomach is about the size of its eyeball. Most of us DO know this. I definitely do. 

Seems like your insinuating that we dont know general information about bettas...I have never heard of over feeding to cause that much bloating, and neither have the many sites ive looked on, and people ive talked to.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is too much bloating. I dealt with a severe case of SBD from overfeeding, and it took 2 weeks for it to finally go away. and he was all puffed out, on his side, and all. But, never to that amount.

And PLEASE for the sake of the OP (and the fish) do not start an argument, just be open minded, look at all aspects, and hopefully we can get this poor little betta better


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

And feeding a betta a pea will help with slight bloating, and any SBP that occur, though ive had a tough time getting them to eat it..the just look at it, and swim away, one of mine actually used to flare at it. Ive read many places that not feeding for a day out of the week, then feeding a pea, will help digestion, and help prevent SBP.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've only had to use epsom  It's a natural, and easier method... as I know many bettas who have not even tried peas. :lol:

I'e sent the messages now, to some of the other posters. Maybe they'll know more than we do, about this interesting problem.


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

So your response to this whole thing is that you've found your answers through searches on the internet? well done, you've had 20 betta's...... ive kept wild and selectively bred betta's for 35 years, no doubt ive probably dealt with 5 or 6X more betta's with a range of different diseases and i have NEVER known any other disease to cause a bulge that size. It takes a betta's stomach 6-12 hours on average to digest the food that it eats. So please, dont try and out do my statements with your 20 bettas comeback and your internet search readings.

Whilst i agree that the salt baths should be used, they should only be used as a last resort and MEDS should be the Very very last resort as their internal organs would probably completely pack up with how far this problem has come. Try the Pea option and that SHOULD work.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Why are you causing a fight??!! Stop acting like this! This is NOT what the OP needs.We are here to help, not dominate each other. I'm waiting for OFL, or someone else to come help.

Epsom, is actually pretty safe if used in moderation, and for a limited time (no more than 2 weeks)and is a natural cleanser. I've been rescuing and healing bettas who have had a seriously wide range of problems, and I can guarantee I've never used a pea because I was warned it could hurt some bettas. Then, the nice person helped me through the issue of SBD, or bloating, with epsom salt treatment and it works well without damaging anything - including plants.

In my opinion, it looks like a fluid sack. Usually caused from something internal (like I said) such as parasites (like I said) or, damage. Has he ever gotten stuck under/in something? been with other fish?


----------



## Bettas DESERVE BETTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Not starting a fight, just disagreeing with what you are writing because you think you looking after 20 bettas makes you more knowledgeable than me and my experiences with similar situations, all i done was suggested something different to what you recommended, because someone told you it could harm them you went flying off, all i did was state my reasons for my statements... nothing wrong in that is there?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

This looks like something different and possibly worse

Also, how long have you had him? it is possible he got something from how he was kept...whether with other fish in a tank, a dirty bowl, or even previously wher he was bred (sometimes bad genetics too)

I would have gone with tumor... but it doesn't fit the description of it... Because of in one picture, you see the light through it, and you can see some of the organs...


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Bettas DESERVE BETTER said:


> So your response to this whole thing is that you've found your answers through searches on the internet? well done, you've had 20 betta's...... ive kept wild and selectively bred betta's for 35 years, no doubt ive probably dealt with 5 or 6X more betta's with a range of different diseases and i have NEVER known any other disease to cause a bulge that size. It takes a betta's stomach 6-12 hours on average to digest the food that it eats. So please, dont try and out do my statements with your 20 bettas comeback and your internet search readings.
> 
> Whilst i agree that the salt baths should be used, they should only be used as a last resort and MEDS should be the Very very last resort as their internal organs would probably completely pack up with how far this problem has come. Try the Pea option and that SHOULD work.


Everyone here is trying to help, and you seem to be a bit snippy today! We recognize that you've kept bettas for a long time, but so have other users on this forum. Even people who havent had the luck to keep alot of bettas are still correct in thier solutions and opinions. Try not to discredit other people. And the internet is a wonderful tool for information on betta keeping, as long as you take everything with a grain of AS,[lol], and not do anything that sounds risky, like pricking your fish, or raising your heat to 96, or tripling your medicine to quicken the healing time..those are all things ive been told to do, and none of them are correct. I just thanked them for thier input, explained the dangers of doing them, and offerend solutions ive read/heard about. Some people get thier information from non reliable places such as Yahoo answers, and they take it for fact.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Dec 18, 2011)

Just wondering, could it be a tapeworm? Or a fishy equivalent?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

dudes, chill. :T this thread is three pages of NOTHING helpful.

it looks like it could be a tumor.... that's about the ONLY thing i can think of that'd make a bulge like THAT, and not be bloat or something. since it's on ONE side, that's the only thing i can think of. maybe some more experienced members can help better. if it IS a tumor, there's not much you can do... :<


----------



## beginnerfish (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the help and suggestions!

Feeding: Omega One Natural Protein Formula Betta Buffet Pellets, what was recommended at the Pet Store where I purchased the Betta. I got the Betta in October, and originally did feed more - the packaging says to feed 3 times a day as much as the fish will eat in a minute, but I cut down to 2-3 pellets, twice a day (after a week).

The swelling started a few weeks ago. He is still very active, even today. I have tried adding a small amount of epson salt to his tank. The waste that he is trailing, has been there since last night. It is about the length of his body, it looks mainly clear, with pockets of brown throughout. Is it normally to see the waste? Is it normal for it to be that long?

Thank you!


----------



## zimmerb0922 (Dec 12, 2011)

from what i've seen/experienced a bettas stool should definitely be a red/brown not clear or white.. that usually indicates parasites.


----------



## beginnerfish (Dec 29, 2011)

It's like the clear part is an empty part of a tube, just a strand, then periodically there are brown bits in the clear tube.

What's a good treatment for parasites? Is it ok with Epson salts in the water at the same time?

How does a Betta develop parasites? It's a brand new tank, everything is new with this fish, do I worry about putting anything else into the tank later?

Does it have anything to do with food? What foods do you all feed your Betta fish and what's your routine for feeding?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if it's trailing him, it could be parasites. i've seen clear poos on healthy bettas, but white is something to worry about. i've never seen poo trail. o-o he could be passing a wormy..


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah o.o could be an internal parasite... like I said. Which is why I recommended the Epsom, because it'll help with the absess part... I recommend trying to get parasitic meds like Jungle Parasite fiz-tabs, that's what I've used before... and love it 

Or, a tumor, yes... but that fast?? o.o;;; Thanks Luimeril btw


----------



## zimmerb0922 (Dec 12, 2011)

you can use the jungle medicine that someone suggested earlier that should do the trick and yes i believe epsom salt should be okay in there with him. epsom salt is just like a helpful bath it cant really hurt them unless you leave them in it for too long. 

and he could have come from the store with parasites. they can develop just like in us, if we have a cut and it gets infected or maybe if his water isn't clean enough. 

i feed my betta 3-4 pellets once a day and their tetra pellets. i was told to feed him more and give him some blood worms but he wont even touch the worms i got (probably because their freeze dried) and when i started feeding him more pellets i think he got too full cause he stopped eating for two days  

goodluck with your betta


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

4 pellets a day should suffice for your little fella  And yep, epsom, 1-3 tsp per gallon (easier if floated in his tank in a 1 gallon) daily cleaning, bare bottom, no more than 10-14 days as needed... And meds, for sure, for parasites. I hope you can get him better


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Based on the pictures, my opinion is possibly an internal tumor. I was expecting something more akin to a tumor or slight bulge, but this is very serious.

I do agree with the epsom salt method. Try bringing him up from 1 tsp/gal to 3 tsp/gal over a 24 hour period. After he's at 3 tsp/gal, do 100% daily changes and redose at 3 tsp/gal epsom salt.

Also, I recommend fasting him for 2-3 days to see if that helps any with the swelling. If it does, he might possibly have a parasite load that he is unable to pass at the moment, which the epsom salt should help with.

If the strand that is coming out of him is white, start immediately on a parasitic medication like General Cure or Jungle brand.

Unfortunately, if he isn't better in 2 weeks maximum or he starts to go downhill fast, I'd say euthanasia is one of your only other options, but give the epsom salt and possibly parasite medication a shot before this.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely! I wish you luck with your little fella


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

soaking the pellets in garlic juice helps too.

and, Sena, a friend of mine had a beautiful betta with a tumor on his head, right behind the gills. it grew a little, then shrank, but killed him quickly. she had him less than a month. it could have grown IN, before OUT, ya know?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta isn't well...

Sadly that looks like a internal Tumor and not a lot can be done except for comfort care.....when you have swelling more on one side than another it is usually a Tumor..not cancer per se....as the tumor grows it can put pressure on the internal organs and cause a host of other problems..signs/symptom that can mimic other issue...

What I would recommend-comfort care- Epsom salt(_Not aquarium salt_) 3tsp/gal and tannins along with water changes in a small unfiltered 1-2gal tank-cover the top with plastic veggie wrap to help retain the heat and humidity for the labyrinth organ...feed small frequent meals, water temp in the 77-78F range

If he is not struggling to swim-I would use a 1-2gal tank unfiltered-premix some Epsom salt 3tsp/gal in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water-add a tannin source of either IAL or dried Oak leaf and let this steep....you want dark amber....use this water for 25% water changes every 15min for 1hour today to get him acclimated to the chemistry-then starting tomorrow 50% every other day using this premixed treatment water

You don't want to make anymore than 1-100% every 7-10 days if any at all-if you have any live plants to add this will help too..its important to limit stress since that can further complicate matters....

The Epsom salt and tannins can help with the edema and stress-this is comfort care and about all that can be done short of taking him to a vet.

Usually they will not die due to the tumor but from the pressure on the internal organs

If at any point he seems to be suffering you need to do what is right by him...

Good luck and keep us posted....


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently had to help euthanize a betta that had a tumor right above his eye. We bought him when it was already fairly large, but he lasted quite a few months and it grew more in that time as well. It got to the point where he could not see out of the eye on that side, he could not flare, he would have seizures, general confusion about where the waterline was, and he stopped eating.

Tumors can grow fast or slow; and some never grow more than they are already at. Unfortunately, removing them from a betta is very risky since they are so small.

Back on topic:
I read back some more and saw that his poop was clear with specks of brown. I had a girl whose last poop was like this before she succumbed to parasites. I would highly recommend starting immediately on API General Cure or Jungle Anti-Parasite fizzy tabs.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bettas DESERVE BETTER said:


> So your response to this whole thing is that you've found your answers through searches on the internet? well done, you've had 20 betta's...... ive kept wild and selectively bred betta's for 35 years, no doubt ive probably dealt with 5 or 6X more betta's with a range of different diseases and i have NEVER known any other disease to cause a bulge that size. It takes a betta's stomach 6-12 hours on average to digest the food that it eats. So please, dont try and out do my statements with your 20 bettas comeback and your internet search readings.


I dont like you. You're very condescending. That's not how we play here, regardless of how much you know. Everyone knows what they know by different means. You could be wrong based on what you know and another could be right based on what they've read... and vice versa.

My 2 cents?

That looks like a severe blockage or a tumor. If he is still unwell and appears to be suffering I would consider helping him pass to ease his suffering. Many members can help you with what to do privately if this is a course of action you find appropriate.


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

@Bettas DESERVE BETTER-- you are ruining the whole forum being so rude. Every single person I met here is nice and friendly! This is a betta fish forum, not a argument forum. Lighten up for a change and be nice. You can't change someone. Just let people say what they think and you think whatever you want to think.


----------



## carlos2011 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, 
my vail-tail betta carlos has dropsy too, i believe. I havent even had him for a yr and noticed it about a week ago.. he hasnt even eaten in that one week span. its rlly sad. idk what to do.. should i buy aquarium salt or some medications? im using epsom salts on him rite now but im not completely sure that its working to well.. any advice please??


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with OFL. Based on the fact that this . . . lump grew slowly, it would seem to be an internal tumor. Sadly, there is very little that can be done at this stage but make him comfortable, as OFL said. She has had much more experience dealing with tumors in fish than I have so I highly recommend following her advice.

I'm so very sorry this has happened to your little guy, so very sorry.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww  I was kinda hoping it was only a fluid blockage (as I know could happen). I had to euthanise my boy for a tumor, and another problem ;( If you can keep him comfy, and it doesn't harm him (yet)... idk. follow what everyone else is saying


----------



## Zorra (Dec 30, 2011)

I strongly recomend against the pricking with a pin. My mom's the equivilant of a vet and will only do that to a fish if it's dieing and pregent to save the little ones. You mentioned that this was a steady growth. I hate to say it but your fish is likely experancing some interntal organ damage that is retaining fluid and waste. This will lead to infections. He may not recover, but there is always hope. Put him in a smaller tank so he's not struggling to reach the surface should he be in pain. I don't know anything about epson salts, I see many recomend it on this site, but this is the only site I've been too that recomends them. Other sites have warned against it for Betta's, and said to use some speical aquiarum salt, so I'd ask a pet store first. Also, if you can do it without stressing out the fish, take it to the pet store and ask a rep. Or call them and describe the bubble on it's side. They'll likely say it's dropsy but I think it's more then that so be persistant. Try Jungle Parasite Clear fizz tablets. Use half a tablet for a five gallen, and 1/3 for a small, single/2 fish size tank with 100% water change and 4 dropps of water conditioner (small tank), 1teaspon for a five gallen (or whatever the instructions say). The parasite clear should help if there is parasites (most likely internal if you have them). If that cord coming out of your fish is a worm and not waste, it's likely a tapeworm. You'll need to continue treatment for a week. Ask a petstore rep or call the med's company before mixing treatments, natural or medical together. You don't want to cause further harm. Hope your fish lives, I'll pray for it.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I wish I could give you some form of advice in the very least, beginnerfish but I really don't know. I just wanted to tell you that my thoughts are with you and your fish and I hope he is able to recover soon - if the worst happens (keeping my fingers crossed that we don't need to think of that) I hope you are able to take at least some comfort in knowing how hard you tried to make sure he recovered.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## ThorAndGhost (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah I agree with Spooky. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and the little guy as well


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

it looks like dropsy. if his scales start pineconing, this could meen something is terribly wrong. i think there is a treatment for dropsy but can't remember it at the moment.


----------



## EmDC (Sep 5, 2012)

What happened? Did you try any meds? My guy is doing the same thing  

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113246


----------

